# Small Truck for work in food plots??



## DaveK (Jul 15, 2002)

I sometimes think out of the box, this being no exception. 

I have been toying with the idea of purchasing a tractor or atv for some time to make some food plots. The cost, new or used, is just too prohibitive to justify. I have been thinking about buying a small used 4x4 truck (Ranger, S10, or whatever) as a second vehicle due to lease mileage on my current vehicle. My questions are:

Would a small 4x4 truck be capable of pulling a disc and drag in a small plot (1/2 acre or so)? Would there be too much wear and tear on the tranny or motor? 

I like the thought of being able to use a second vehicle azs my version of an atv. It offers me more options for personal and recreational use. Thanks for your feedback.

DaveK


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I don't think that would be a good idea. It would be best to do a 1/2 acre food plot by foot like Ed Spin's book said. Used a backpack sprayer to kill the plot down then a walk spin type seed spreader to spread the seeds. If you have a riding lawnmower or ATV, pull a old bed spring or something over the plot or just drive over it with ATV, riding Lawnmower, tractor, truck or anything to pack the seads into the dirt. Some seeds will comeup even if you don't pack them into the ground. If your food plot was near Harrison in Clair Co. I would help you with my tractor. Again the best thing would get ED Spin's Book. 
P.S. I have a friend that has a 4 wheel drive mid size Dodge in Harrison, that he wants to sell for $800. I think it is a 1987. The 4 wheel drive does work, good tires anyways if that is what you want send me a pm.
DaveK[/QUOTE]


----------



## jhnyquest (Jul 20, 2004)

I have an S-10 blazer that we have used on our food plots for the past 2 years.We have dragged with it and used it for many other jobs. However we have a tractor for discing. The blazer works great for running supplies out to treestands. They are narrow with a short wheel base and are able to go thru the woods with very being distrubed. Plus they are all over teh place for a couple of hundred bucks.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks for your feedback and offer Slowpoke. My property is in Gladwin so you're not too far away. I do plan on spraying and possibly liming this year. Next year I want to disc up the ground for better lime and seed to soil contact, which would = better results - I hope! 

I do have Ed's book, I also have Grow'em Right. I want to employ Ed's no till method with a little twist. Unfortunately, I don't have an atv or tractor. I would like to get one but can't justify the cost to return at this point. I am also trying to identify a few areas to cust down some trees for food and cover as described in Grow'em Right.


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

Buy a mid sized 4wd and a old set of pull disk(not 3 point) and go to work. It will work fine, it is better than not doing anything. I know a guy in Baldwin that uses a newer truck and a pull disk to food plot with.


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

If your going to buy the truck anyway, I am sure it would work. Still are going to have to do some hand work and make sure everything is sprayed and decomposing. For a half acre you always could do it the hard way but you wont be sorry. Get a buddy to help and rent a rear tine tiller for the day. After you till and mix all your lime and fertilizer you may be suprised for how long after you till that you can work your soil with minimal tools. Breaking it for the first time is always the hardest.
Good luck and get her done soon!


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

DaveK said:


> I sometimes think out of the box, this being no exception.
> 
> I have been toying with the idea of purchasing a tractor or atv for some time to make some food plots. The cost, new or used, is just too prohibitive to justify. I have been thinking about buying a small used 4x4 truck (Ranger, S10, or whatever) as a second vehicle due to lease mileage on my current vehicle. My questions are:
> 
> ...


 If you are still interested in a mid size 4x4 truck you should look at my friends Dodge mid size. I think it's what you are looking for. $800 for a working 4x4 thats has a good box, 4x4 workes good, good motor, good tires, looks good and more. All I say about this truck is what I think is right. I'm not making a penny on the sale just trying to hook you two up. It's North of Harrison. 
I don't have a trailer to haul my tractor to your place, if I did I could work something out with you. You could always rent a tractor or equipment there in Gladwin to get the plot in. 1/2 acre, it should not take more then 1/2 day, deepens on how much work that you can do before hand. P.M. me if you can get a trailer to move my tractor to your place and maybe I can help. I have a 6' tiller, brush hog, disk, planter and other stuff that I can help you with. I even have a old pull behind disk I can sell you.


----------



## ThumbBum (Oct 13, 2003)

I remeber seeing a post on this board several years ago about a guy who destraoyed his newer pickup by trying to use it to pull a disc. Seems that the truck caught fire due to the automatic trasmition fluid becoming so overheated that the ATF ignighted. To make matter worse his auto insurance refused to cover the claim on the totaled vehicle because the fire took place on his won private property and they wanted his homeowners policy to cover it. Of course his homeowners policy was doing its best to weasel out also. 
I have never tried to do anything like what you are describing, but I have seen amature mud-boggers blow automatic transmitions and seen ATF come leaking out and ignighting as soon as it hits the air. 
If you want to do this then I suggest you look for that post first and maybe PM the guy that posted it. I would also go to Pep Boys and get an ATF temperature guage and install it in the truck. There prety cheap and easy to put in.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

We used a gm tracker to pull a 300 gal sprayer over 2000 acres of farmland lasted 2 years before tranny gave out....older 4x4 with manual trans and low range would work well...


----------



## woodencanoe (Dec 16, 2000)

Some of the older army jeeps came with PTO right out the back. Would love to have one of those.


----------



## BEARKILL (May 2, 2001)

We plowed 10 ac in alcona co with my 99 4x4 7.3 diesel. It was like sliceing through butter. Then drove it 250 mi home. Two bottom trailer plow. My buddy sat on the tail gate and pulled the trip and the end of the rows. Little ruff ride but it did the job.

BEARKILL


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

If you want to read a member's experience on plotting with a truck do a search of all BSK's posts. FWIW, his truck burned due to an overheated tranny.


----------

